

Startup Quote: Jonathan Ive, senior vice president, Apple - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6168683168

======
raychancc
We try to solve very complicated problems without letting people know how
complicated the problem was.

\- Jonathan Ive

<http://startupquote.com/post/6168683168>

